# Parenting adopted children sub board



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya

I *think* there is a sub board for more private chat about parenting adopted children that posters need to request access to. Really need to ask some Qs and speak to someone who knows what it can be like in those first few weeks,....please can I have access? (if such a thing exists?!) struggling a little bit with some aspects of behaviour and could just use some advise.....

thanks


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

there is a board but its currently unavailable ..nobody can get on there at the moment..hopefully its just a blip and will be back online aagain soon
if theres anything i can help with please fee free to pm me

kj x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

I thought I was going mad   when I couldn't find the Post Placement Board - I hope its back soon!!
Iman - feel free to PM any questions you have.
OT x


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks ladies. That makes sense why couldnt find it! Hope its back soon

Had a bit of a tough day (we are 11 days in now) but feeling a bit more prepared for tomorrow after chat with DH. So gonna go sleep and move on tomorrow positively however when the board is back will def post as could do with some general advice and chat with people in same shoes.......xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Iman,

How's everyting going?   Hope you're ok.
I know others have also said this, but feel free to pm me if you like whilst the post placement board is down.
We are just approaching a year post placement, and are settled into normal family life now (if there is such a thing!), but we found the first couple of months quite hard, not helped by extreme tiredness which seems to just amplify everything.
I just wanted you to know that many of us will totally understand how you are feeling right now and as others have said, we're here if you need any advice or even just a rant.

Luv Anj x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi everyone, I am still about although not so regularly nowadays.  Had little man home 3 years now!  Where does time go.  Am here to offer support to anyone needing it


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

OK so I go out of the country for a couple of weeks come back and there has been riots and now everything changing here!!  I think I have got the rough gist of what has been happening but if anybody wants to pm me and fill me in that would be good.

Don't get on here so much these days, there never seems to be any spare hours in the day when you have two kids especially when one of them has "issues".  After 6 1/2 years (no where near Andrea's record but I also can't believe how fast the time has gone) I am more than willing to provide advice/shoulder if required.  As long it is not any questions about arts and crafts because (as my fellow PTA members will tell you) I am still rubbish at that     

Iman sorry to hear you are off to a rough start, please feel free to PM if you want to ask anything.


----------

